# Looking for "La Bonna Chanson" by Faure



## Rania (Jun 23, 2009)

*Looking for "La Bonne Chanson" by Faure*

I'm looking for Faure's "La Bonne Chanson" for voice, string quartet and piano, and I'm desperate to find it. I specifically need the piano part. Anyone out there has it? If yes, I'd happily send anything I can in return! I would order it but it would take at least a few weeks where I am, and I need it sooner, for a chamber music workshop.


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

La Bonne Chanson

Anne Sofie von Otter on DGG
Ian Bostridge on EMI


----------



## Redheaded Soprano (Oct 15, 2010)

I seem to recall that *Chanticleer* did this piece on one of their albums, if that is what you are seeking. and anything by Chanticleer is amazing....


----------

